
Code Optimizations for the Brave - odedlaz
https://oded.ninja/2017/05/20/optimizations-for-the-brave/
======
snerbles
A wilder example of loop unrolling in C is Duff's Device, which exploits an
unusual aspect of fallthrough behavior within switch statements.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duff%27s_device](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duff%27s_device)

[http://www.drdobbs.com/a-reusable-duff-
device/184406208](http://www.drdobbs.com/a-reusable-duff-device/184406208)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/514118/how-does-duffs-
de...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/514118/how-does-duffs-device-work)

